# TT Pro 500 G3 - vendor/retailer preference



## wdsk (Dec 7, 2008)

Looking a several on-line vendors/retailers for the TT Pro 500 G3 EXP, I see that at least one list it as a "2009 Pro 500 G3 EXP" and the others simply list it as "Pro 500 G3 EXP". Price is the same. Is there or has there been any model changes, newer versions, updates,modifications, etc. for this collar recently or is it just the difference in the vendors description? I hate buying stuff and then finding out that I just got an older version! Also, any particular vendor preference and why? Thanks.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I think about anywhere you buy them you will end up dealing direct with TT. That's a good thing because their customer service is top knotch.

Sometimes your local TT dealers can get you better prices.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

The Pro G3 series just came out this year, late Febuary to be exact. Before that the Pro 500 was a G2 series. The changes between the G2 and G3 were for the most part were minor. I will say that I love my new G3 Pro 500.
Joe


----------



## wdsk (Dec 7, 2008)

Desire Dogs said:


> The Pro G3 series just came out this year, late Febuary to be exact. Before that the Pro 500 was a G2 series. The changes between the G2 and G3 were for the most part were minor. I will say that I love my new G3 Pro 500.
> Joe


Thanks. Just wanting to be sure that there are no upgrades or changes with it since its been on the market.


----------



## Hoosier (Feb 28, 2008)

wdsk said:


> Thanks. Just wanting to be sure that there are no upgrades or changes with it since its been on the market.


Is the G3 a little hotter? I heard it was.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

I had a G2- Pro 200 before I got My G3- Pro 500. I would say that the G2 was hotter than my new G3. I have to run a low 3 where I use to run a 1-2.
Joe


----------



## wdsk (Dec 7, 2008)

Hoosier said:


> Is the G3 a little hotter? I heard it was.





Desire Dogs said:


> I had a G2- Pro 200 before I got My G3- Pro 500. I would say that the G2 was hotter than my new G3. I have to run a low 3 where I use to run a 1-2.
> Joe


I don' have a G2 to compare to, but I just got my new Pro 500 G3 and I can personally attest that a low "6" *WILL* get your attention!!!


----------

